# بحث الخلايا الشمسية المستخدمة في الاتصال الاسلكي



## فيزيائية (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني وأخواتي الأعضاء اني ابحث عن بحث الخلايا الشمسية المستخدمة في الاتصال الاسلكي فلو سمحتوا ممكن اساعدوني ان أجد هذا البحث حيث أني اريد أن أعمل بحث في هذا الاستخدام للأستفاده منه في الدولة

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام

فيزيائية​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*نتيجة 1*

أهلا بك أخت فيزيائية

للأسف المراجع العربية نادرة في هذا المجال

لكن هناك كتاب مميز في صلب الموضوع بالانجليزية ويمكنك تحميله من الرابط التالي

http://www.ctcleanenergy.com/investment/documents/PV_Powered_Wireless_Telcomm_Systems.pdf

أي كتاب آخر أجده مناسبا سأضعه ان شاء الله

وأتمنى أن تنفعينا ببحثك ولو بملخص عنه لكي يستفيد الجميع

وفقك الله في بحثك وفي كل عمل خير تنوينه


----------



## فيزيائية (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخو المهندس محمد على مساعدتك لي وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

وبإذن الله إذا قبلت المؤسسة التعليمية البحث سأنشره على هذا الموقع

وشكرا

اللهم زد علم المهندس محمد وفقه في أمور الدين والدنيا


----------



## البكلوري (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الأعزاء اتمنى لو إن أحدكم يُساعدني في تقديم لي بحث عن تصميم وتصنيع الخلايا الشمسية ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير ....


----------

